# Cómo descargar software para circuitos integrados, tecnología CMOS, VLSI, etc



## Miembro eliminado 458919 (Dic 2, 2017)

Quisiera hablar de un tema.
Alguien es programador,hacker,etc.
El problema es: 
Eh encontrado un programa hace 1 año que es para crear circuitos integrados, con contaminación P y N.

Me gustaría saber cómo descargarlo.
Pero si hay instrucciones para descargarlo;Ve un tutorial;preguntale a otro.

La respuesta a esto es: las instrucciones se entienden hasta cierto punto, luego te darás cuenta de que no son tan sencillos y fáciles de entender; no ay tutoriales de cómo descargarlo hasta donde yo se busque en Youtube; no conozco a nadie que sepa de este tema de electrónica más que un familiar pero este no sabe programación.

Bueno el punto es que quiero descargar MAGIC VLSI(no puedo poner el link por ser nuevo), es la primera página de Google (buscar:Magic vlsi)

Es un software para que TU MISMO HAGAS TUS PROPIOS TRANSISTORES, CON LOS QUE HARÁS TUS PROPIAS COMPUERTAS Y TUS PROPIOS CIRCUITOS EN UN ENCAPSULADO O CHIP.

¿Pero si no sabes cómo descargarlo como lo usas, si se supone que ese programa usa programación?:si se como usarlo pero no CMD/ es muy diferente a C++, Java, C, Linux, etc.

¿Para que lo quieres usar, tienes una fábrica de chips o algo?: Pues creo que cualquier persona que sepa crear circuitos que no tienen un uso en la vida.
ejemploscilador LED de 2 compuertas NOT.
Les encantará este software, les encantará crear sus propios circuitos de 10000 transistores, crear el 555 de [{0}].

Pues pese a que no tengan un uso en la vida cuando los hicimos al ser principiantes nos gustaron y asombraron por lo simple y genial que eran.

Bueno esto es igual, con esto puedes improvisar y crear integrados de 7805 que sean más eficientes,microcontroladores (eso ya es dolor de cabeza), etc.

Bueno eso es todo, me gustaría comenzar a usar este software para aprender sobre tecnología CMOS,SSI,VLSI,MSI, etc. ...


----------



## chclau (Dic 2, 2017)

No se cual es el problema que encuentras.

Es un programa open source por lo que lo deberias poder bajar de su pagina oficial sin problemas.

Ahora, si ya lo has descargado, y lo que quieres es aprender a diseñar integrados, empecemos por lo básico. NO EXISTEN lenguajes de "programación" de circuitos integrados. Lo que existen son lenguajes HDL: Hardware Description Language, o sea, Lenguajes de DESCRIPCION de Hardware.

Si quieres aprender uno de esos lenguajes, tienes dos que son los más populares: VHDL y Verilog para descripción de circuitos digitales.

Ahora, si lo que quieres es diseñar integrados analógicos como el 555 o una fuente lineal, ahí no te puedo ayudar porque no tengo ni idea de cual es el sistema de diseño de integrados de ese tipo.

Si te conformas con lenguajes de descripción de sistemas digitales dime y te explico un poco más.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 458919 (Dic 2, 2017)

chclau dijo:


> No se cual es el problema que encuentras.
> 
> Es un programa open source por lo que lo deberias poder bajar de su pagina oficial sin problemas.
> 
> ...



Lo descargué y me aparecieron varias carpetas con sub carpetas y no se me presento el programa, como en proteus que te manda el programa directo y ya está, acá no lo encontré en esa gran "biblioteca" llena de carpetas y otras carpetas.

Por cierto gracias por la información de los lenguajes de descripción de hardware (los estudiaré en el poco tiempo libre que tengo).

Ahora el problema es ese, no me aparece el programa en si, como dije antes ejemproteus>descargas>instalas>listo.

Aquí me aparecieron varias carpetas(al finalizar la descarga) y no encontré el programa en si.


----------



## Fusatronica (Dic 2, 2017)

FernandoCP dijo:


> Lo descargué y me aparecieron varias carpetas con sub carpetas y no se me presento el programa, como en proteus que te manda el programa directo y ya está, acá no lo encontré en esa gran "biblioteca" llena de carpetas y otras carpetas.
> 
> Por cierto gracias por la información de los lenguajes de descripción de hardware (los estudiaré en el poco tiempo libre que tengo).
> 
> ...




Es mi programa favorito Lo que pasa es que ese no funciona por arte de magia ni tampoco se instala, yo lo uso con W pero se debe tener un programa previamente instalado  que se llama Cygwin; https://www.cygwin.com, para que abra la consola o a menos que usted no tenga Ubuntu en su ordenador sea por máquina virtual o en una partición nunca le abrirá 

Al igual que muchos programas open source necesitan un programa o un S.O diferente al instalado para que se puedan ejecutar, ejemplos: 

Universal Gcode Sendero = Java
bCNC = Phyton
Magic VLSI layout tool = Ubuntu o mejor Cygwin 

Este último me funciona perfectamente recuerde que es un programa de los años 80.

Todos estos programas antes mencionados no se instalan estos se ejecutan


----------



## Miembro eliminado 458919 (Dic 3, 2017)

Fusatronica dijo:


> Es mi programa favorito Lo que pasa es que ese no funciona por arte de magia ni tampoco se instala, yo lo uso con W pero se debe tener un programa previamente instalado  que se llama Cygwin; para que abra la consola o a menos que usted no tenga Ubuntu en su ordenador sea por máquina virtual o en una partición nunca le abrirá
> 
> Al igual que muchos programas open source necesitan un programa o un S.O diferente al instalado para que se puedan ejecutar, ejemplos:
> 
> ...



Y si tengo el software listo que tengo que hacer?

Me sale el programa normal (directo o en si)...¿O tengo que hacer otros pasos al descargarlo en ese software?


----------



## Fusatronica (Dic 3, 2017)

FernandoCP dijo:


> Y si tengo el software listo que tengo que hacer?
> 
> Me sale el programa normal (directo o en si)...¿O tengo que hacer otros pasos al descargarlo en ese software?



Como en todo programa hay que realizar unos pasos previamente el primer paso leer la documentación; https://cygwin.com/docs.html y este otro http://opencircuitdesign.com/magic/


Pero como toda persona desea ir al grano, pues mire estos enlaces:

http://opencircuitdesign.com/magic/tutorials/tut1.html#Running

http://opencircuitdesign.com/cygwin/magic.html

http://opencircuitdesign.com/magic/

Hay muchos tutoriales eso si nada en español, todo esta en inglés, coreano, japones, indonesio o arabe este ultimo ha muy buenos tutoriales porque explican bien como diseñan IC.

https://www.google.com.co/url?sa=t&...4C4sQFggmMAE&usg=AOvVaw2y0zqa8q5rS-o8Dir7cO75






Si algo no entiende con mucho gusto le colaboro, al igual si alguien que sepa mas del tema se que le ayudara, si realmente desea implementar y comenzar a aprender a diseñar, hay que seguir los pasos de lo contrario busque otro programa que se le facilite mas su ejecución

Salamaleico.


----------

